

Who’s banned from editing Wikipedia this week? Congress - pappyo
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/whos-banned-from-editing-wikipedia-this-week/

======
scintill76
It seems like the recent vandalism was probably done for the lulz just because
of the new Twitter bot that would be drawing attention to it. Even the
protestation "Out of over 9000 staffers in the House, should we really be
banning this whole IP range..." seems like a joke, as "birds in Omsk" may be a
meme reference, and "KDE2 under FreeBSD" almost certainly is. Even "over 9000"
is. (I see someone else has noticed this on the Talk page.)

Anyone who can write on a Talk page, can create an account or proxy to another
IP, so the really nefarious edits are going to be made under different IPs or
accounts. I wonder, are the obvious shady edits investigated by minimaxir in
this thread, actually deliberately made public. E.g., Luis Fortuño (as an
example, not an accusation) vandalizes his own page so everyone thinks his
opponents did it.

[0] [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/welcome-to-
omsk](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/welcome-to-omsk)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_does_one_patch_KDE2_under_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_does_one_patch_KDE2_under_FreeBSD%3F)

------
minimaxir
I recently did an analysis of all Wikipedia edits made by Congress:
[http://minimaxir.com/2014/07/caucus-
needed/](http://minimaxir.com/2014/07/caucus-needed/)

There are many more IP addresses that the one mentioned in the article
facilitating conflicts of interest.

